# Another Kanji Q...



## cotedupy (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry!

I'm sharpening and (hopefully) trying to get a chip out of this Usuba for a friend. And was just wondering if anyone could tell me what brand it was, as he didn't know and it'd be nice to be able to tell him...


----------



## KenHash (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry, but nothing on the box or blade says anything about the maker/brand of that usuba.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 29, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Sorry, but nothing on the box or blade says anything about the maker/brand of that usuba.



Ah ok, there are certainly no other markings on it, so it shall remain a mystery. Thank you (again)!


----------

